# You guys keep changing things!



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Alright, rollitup, you keep changing the interface and "stuff" here. I'm feeling lost, confused, helpless. I am not a Mr.... I feel.. so lost. 



What else should we be looking for?

Oookaayy.. found the vb Ranking... probably need help or time to sort out exactly what that means. I'm curious as to how negative rep points show up to outsiders, too. Does a person get a differently colored box or something?


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm just as confused....... got no idea what all the new stuff is...... or what it means.


----------



## regrets (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah, what's the bar about next to peoples avatar, what else is knew that people have noticed.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

Level 1 Wtf is this? I am lost... i want to be at least level 2 but i dont know what the levels mean>.....?


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

where do you see the levels????? how do you know your level 1?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

hover your mouse over the two colored bars......


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

Whoa the bars moved over under my post count and location... weird they are changing this as we speak!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

relax people. it's all for the better. you are witnessing "live programming".


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> relax people. it's all for the better. you are witnessing "live programming".


I'm not worried, just don't know what they are doing.......... I would assume that they wouldn't do things to make it worse......


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry guys I will put a write up about the new system, this is to help users that are new to the site and want to see who is answer the questions, levels are calculated based on various factors.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

lol well how about leveling me up then if this is some "live programming"


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> relax people. it's all for the better. you are witnessing "live programming".


But, you know that saying, the devil you know is better than the devil you don't.. right?

This is like coming home from vacation to find that my mother-in-law has rearranged my kitchen.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*it all feels so...interactive....*


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> sorry guys I will put a write up about the new system, this is to help users that are new to the site and want to see who is answer the questions, levels are calculated based on various factors.


sweet, can't wait to see it.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> But, you know that saying, the devil you know is better than the devil you don't.. right?
> 
> This is like coming home from vacation to find that my mother-in-law has rearranged my kitchen.



like sleep walking while staying at a friends house.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

Wait a minute! FDD has medals now! did they give him the green heart?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Well hey, if the point system is based on number of posts, I can get those numbers up. Being unemployed and an able touch typist...  D'oh!  
 (I have yet another interview this Thursday.)

You know what's also kind of funny is the list of related threads at the bottom.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> like sleep walking while staying at a friends house.


D'oh! Yes, that's almost as bad... How about having to use the toilet in the dark while sleeping at a friend's house?

Hmm.. no, after thinking about it I have to say that the worst was when my ex mother-in-law rearranged my kitchen, more to _her_ liking. That one damn near sent me over the top. Since she's my kids' grandmother, I still have to have contact with her.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> D'oh! Yes, that's almost as bad... How about having to use the toilet in the dark while sleeping at a friend's house?
> 
> Hmm.. no, after thinking about it I have to say that the worst was when my ex mother-in-law rearranged my kitchen, more to _her_ liking. That one damn near sent me over the top. Since she's my kids' grandmother, I still have to have contact with her.


*when I was maried my mother-in-law cleaned out my fridge and rearranged it....bitch...*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 16, 2008)

cool???????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> D'oh! Yes, that's almost as bad... How about having to use the toilet in the dark while sleeping at a friend's house?
> 
> Hmm.. no, after thinking about it I have to say that the worst was when my ex mother-in-law rearranged my kitchen, more to _her_ liking. That one damn near sent me over the top. Since she's my kids' grandmother, I still have to have contact with her.



i can see how that one would haunt you for months.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2008)

system might be a little slow we are calculating points for 50k members at the moment


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Actually.. it's alright, but warming up. 


bongspit said:


> *when I was maried my mother-in-law cleaned out my fridge and rearranged it....bitch...*


I've never met my current M-I-L, though I've spoken with her on the phone. My previous M-I-L is deserving of a much more colorful name than just that run-of-the-mill "bitch" stuff. She's actually been banned from other family members' homes.


fdd2blk said:


> i can see how that one would haunt you for months.


Oh, this woman is RICH. Used to work for the L.A. Co. Sheriff's department, married an LAPD homicide dick (emphasis on the DICK). When she found out that my husband and I were dating she and her husband took it upon themselves to investigate him. Mind you, her son and I had been divorced for over a decade at that time. And she and her husband were never very interested in our kids. But it was all done under the guise of being concerned for the boys. 

She came to the youngest one's graduation last year from out of town and I never saw her face. I would like to keep it that way.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> system might be a little slow we are calculating points for 50k members at the moment


Ah so i will have some points, sweet, i guess i'll check back to see what i get


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html


Interesting.. but.. infractions? Would that be like a spanking?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Interesting.. but.. infractions? Would that be like a spanking?


*you would like that....*


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 16, 2008)

keep on improving.....I like it!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Interesting.. but.. infractions? Would that be like a spanking?


Infractions are given by moderators when a user has broken the rules.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah.. ok, and should we assume that you're going to find a nifty new place to put the link to our gallery? Or should I somehow move what's in my gallery to the albums once you're finished? I'm trying to avoid doing things like putting up pix via attachment, and though I have more to add to my gallery I don't want to slow you up.


bongspit said:


> *you would like that....*


 Oh, I _would_, just ask Dave.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> system might be a little slow we are calculating points for 50k members at the moment




ppppfffftttttt...is that all


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 16, 2008)

I understand this is rollitup's site but how did he aquire all that rep and high level when he seems he is never here....?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I understand this is rollitup's site but how did he aquire all that rep and high level when he seems he is never here....?


Just look at his JOIN DATE!


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe he is just an invisible lurker


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah...he's been here since after the best days of our lives


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 16, 2008)

Rollitup was my great grandma bet you didn't know rollitup was a women eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Rollitup was my great grandma bet you didn't know rollitup was a women eh?



dude, it was a costume party. you really were drunk weren't you?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

That happened to an ex of mine (fooled in Thailand by a pretty guy).


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html


*Well that explains.................................................................?

*some sort of "how many stoned people can you f*** up in 1 day...........where do I send money to get out of this what ever it is ??????
*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Well that explains.................................................................?
> 
> *some sort of "how many stoned people can you f*** up in 1 day...........where do I send money to get out of this what ever it is ??????
> *


No, no no, it's not the stoned people. Notice that there are no YOUNG 'UNS posting in this thread??? It's all us old fuckers who got our shit all messed up! It's like how my knees don't just bend every time I want them to anymore.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jun 16, 2008)

old.....since when is 30 old??
I'm offended


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Since changing things up harshes one's mellow.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

*We need a WTF guide for dummies...(or puff heads)*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *We need a WTF guide for dummies...(or puff heads)*





sometimes it's best to just go with the flow. YouTube - Brainwashed America


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sometimes it's best to just go with the flow. YouTube - Brainwashed America


*Last time I went with the "flow"..........* *I got flushed.....*


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Last time I went with the "flow"..........* *I got flushed.....*


LoL Nice picture


----------



## tallanasty (Jun 16, 2008)

im just posting here to see my bars


----------



## tallanasty (Jun 16, 2008)

im pretty sure i have the lowest stats on this site.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bars, bars..we don't need no stinking bars.....Wow that only took 2 minutes to load..*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey.. I like maple bars. And chocolate bars.  However, you're right, I sure as hell don't need them.  When do you think we'll get our gallery links back?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

what does 13% activity mean? i have been active 13% of the time i have been a member.... How are these things calculated? lol not that it really matters i am just curious on how it gets these figures


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jun 16, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> When do you think we'll get our gallery links back?


thats what im wondering??? also noticed there is no link to the unanswered posts anymore


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

420ima, yeah.. but that requires utilizing more than my fingers for more than simple counting.

jolly, I didn't notice the loss of that link. Then again.. hey, what's that whooshing sound?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

I know, i am going to mock up my own vB board and use this vB experience thing... wait... that involves more time that just figuring out the formula they used to get my activity..... well i guess i will smoke a  and just wait for someone to explain it to me


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 16, 2008)

At least I have the title of Stoner... I worked all my life to earn that title and they give it away around here.....j/k


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll trade ya my Mr. Ganja for a stoner. I've always been a stoner! (Ok, not when I was a kid.)


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jun 16, 2008)

gallerys back but it keeps sending me to the homepage


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'll trade ya my Mr. Ganja for a stoner. I've always been a stoner! (Ok, not when I was a kid.)


I'll trade you your veteran title for my Mr.Ganga title, lol


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I'll trade you your veteran title for my Mr.Ganga title, lol


But then I'd be a double-Mr. Ganja. I'll have to start wearing a lot more green.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

*I'm just looking forward to not getting the duplicate post warning EVERY TIME I post...plus the 2 minutes plus to get it posted stinks...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

wait could it be fixed ? let me see..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> wait could it be fixed ? let me see..


*YAY>>>>>I always freak & think my computer has finally gone to silicone heaven.*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *YAY>>>>>I always freak & think my computer has finally gone to silicone heaven.*


*twisty....you need to calm down a little....*


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm most pissed about my pm box thing missing in the top right corner...

the place just doesn't feel like good ol' RIU without it... =[


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

damnit, i've been excluded. Marijuana Growing - vBExperience Ranking


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm so special i'm listed twice... hahaha


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 16, 2008)

mmk the system looks fairly decent... almost everyone of the first 50 are people i'd be able to accept as atleast a decent grower...

there are a few i don't know though... and i'm wondering like for this guy... who only has three posts ever, how's he so highly ranked??? google... 

plus i think its funny people like mogie, and videoman... are so hgihly ranked... they should just have automatic links to greenpassion when you go to their profiles... lol


man... i'm baked... agent orange anyone? this stuff is gooooood.... thanks subby for creating the stuff...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *twisty....you need to calm down a little....*


*Is that better ??
*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> damnit, i've been excluded. Marijuana Growing - vBExperience Ranking



im surprised im even on the list!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*there's a list??*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

*Line starts here......behind twisty......nice try..*


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 17, 2008)

so that means I am second...


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*I don't like to stand in lines...I'll pass...*


----------

